# Hoyt Avenger Bow F.S.



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Selling this looking to get a new bow. Great bow really smooth draw cycle shoots really well. The string is fairly new. $350 for just the bow. Will include Hoyt two piece quiver, nylon wrist sling ,string suppressor and Cobra sight for $450. Here are the specs on the bow:

309f.p.s. (ibo)
32"axle to axle
7" brace height
60-70lb draw
cam and 1/2 
xt1000 limbs
27"-29.5" draw length

Does not include rest, paracord sling or stabilizer. You can shoot it if you come to look at it

Make me an offer. Anything reasonable will be considered.

(406) 640-4281
Nick


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

$300 or $425. Like to get rid of it!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Still for sale. I've thrown a limbsaver stabilizer on it as well. So pretty much ready to shoot all you need is a rest. $300 bare bow (with peep, string suppressor, d-loop) or $400 whole package (quiver, sight, sling, stabilizer)


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

$350 for the whole package. Like to get rid of it!!

Here are the pics of the package


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Riverton


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Sold!


----------

